# To Nice and Wavy and Shimmie!



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

i just want to publicly thank you ladies for your kind words, threads, and posts.  some of the things that you ladies state have touch my spirit in so many ways.  some days i feel a bit of conviction from your posts as well.  there have been many times when i was struggling with something and i had nobody in IRL to come to. so i would search and read some of your threads or postings to help me get through whatever it was at the time.  sometimes i wanted to send a pm as well, but didn't want to burden either of you with my problems.  yesterday, my heart was heavy, but reading your threads really encouraged me to have a better attitude about my situation.  thank you for being a blessing in my life.  we may never cross paths in real life, but you two ladies are very special to me.  thank you for being there in spirit! Shout out to Ms. Honey too! lol!

God Bless you both!


----------



## dlewis (Jun 14, 2009)

Those three ladies are truely wonderful.  I love them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Those three ladies are truely wonderful.  I love them.



you are a special lady too Dlewis!  you have blessed so many people on this board as well.  you make life look, so simple, loving, easy, and fun!  i can tell why your husband is crazy about you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> i just want to publicly thank you ladies for your kind words, threads, and posts.  some of the things that you ladies state have touch my spirit in so many ways.  some days i feel a bit of conviction from your posts as well.  there have been many times when i was struggling with something and i had nobody in IRL to come to. so i would search and read some of your threads or postings to help me get through whatever it was at the time.  sometimes i wanted to send a pm as well, but didn't want to burden either of you with my problems.  yesterday, my heart was heavy, but reading your threads really encouraged me to have a better attitude about my situation.  thank you for being a blessing in my life.  we may never cross paths in real life, but you two ladies are very special to me.  thank you for being there in spirit! Shout out to Ms. Honey too! lol!
> 
> God Bless you both!


Oh my....all praise to the Lord, Most High!

Thank you so much, sis.  I'm truly humbled and so blessed to know that I touch your heart and help you through the difficult times.  I know ministry can be tough sometimes, but hearing things like this, make it all the more worthwhile!

Know this...you are also a blessing to me as well.  I remember when we were chatting in Yahoo! and we were sharing...it was such a blessing...I was truly blessed by you and I know you were blessed as well.

When the Father is in the mix....we are in one accord!!!

I love you, sis and I want you to know....you can come to me at anytime, ok?  Don't ever feel like you can't pm me...I will always be available for you and for anyone who would like to talk.  If I needed someone to talk to, I know that I could pm you!


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2009)

I enjoy their posts, too..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Those three ladies are truely wonderful.  I love them.


Oh, D....thank you.  I love you too...and it's been too far overdue for me not calling you.  We will talk soon!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> you are a special lady too Dlewis!  you have blessed so many people on this board as well.  you make life look, so simple, loving, easy, and fun!  i can tell why your husband is crazy about you!


She is such an inspiration to so many women.  She is "That Girl!"


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Laela said:


> I enjoy their posts, too..


Thank you, Laela....and I do yours as well!


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 14, 2009)

I will have to agree with both of you ladies! Nice&Wavy, Shimmie, DLewis, and ShortDub hugs and kisses to you all!!!!

ShortDub, your posts make me "check myslef". You make me think and reconsider me and I love that. Thank you girl!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I will have to agree with both of you ladies! Nice&Wavy, Shimmie, DLewis, and ShortDub hugs and kisses to you all!!!!
> 
> ShortDub, your posts make me "check myslef". You make me think and reconsider me and I love that. Thank you girl!



Thank you, Manushka!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I will have to agree with both of you ladies! Nice&Wavy, Shimmie, DLewis, and ShortDub hugs and kisses to you all!!!!
> 
> ShortDub, your posts make me "check myslef". You make me think and reconsider me and I love that. Thank you girl!



Well thank you too!.  you have a kind, and soothing spirit! i feel like you really think before you make a statement, and so i have never witnessed you speak out of anger or malice.  i thank you for that!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh my....all praise to the Lord, Most High!
> 
> Thank you so much, sis.  I'm truly humbled and so blessed to know that I touch your heart and help you through the difficult times.  I know ministry can be tough sometimes, but hearing things like this, make it all the more worthwhile!
> 
> ...



this made me cry!  thank you!


----------



## momi (Jun 14, 2009)

I completely agree - these two and many others here have been known to bring balance and truth to many a thread.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 14, 2009)

I do I do love you guys...you post are always true and heartfelt. Thank you for your ministry and wisdom.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> this made me cry!  thank you!


You made me cry too...thank you again for your kind words of love!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

momi said:


> I completely agree - these two and many others here have been known to bring balance and truth to many a thread.
> 
> Hugs to you both!


Momi....my sister that keeps me in check and always looking at myself....thank you so much for your ministry...you just don't know....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I do I do love you guys...you post are always true and heartfelt. Thank you for your ministry and wisdom.


Wow...thank you so much, sis.

Ya'll...I don't even know what to say....


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jun 14, 2009)

I love this thread! There's so much love going around . I too really appreciate the contribution of Nice&Wavy and Shimme and many other ladies on this forum. Always a timely blessing .


----------



## trenise (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you OP for this thread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I love this thread! There's so much love going around . I too really appreciate the contribution of Nice&Wavy and Shimme and many other ladies on this forum. Always a timely blessing .


Thank you, sis.  There is so much love here "...and they will know you by your love"!  I too appreciate your ministry here and so many of the other ladies....just wonderful!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree!!! 

I've learned so much from all of you that post regularly on the CF! I even formed a friendship with one of the members IRL that I consider a blessing....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> i just want to publicly thank you ladies for your kind words, threads, and posts. some of the things that you ladies state have touch my spirit in so many ways. some days i feel a bit of conviction from your posts as well. there have been many times when i was struggling with something and i had nobody in IRL to come to. so i would search and read some of your threads or postings to help me get through whatever it was at the time. sometimes i wanted to send a pm as well, but didn't want to burden either of you with my problems. yesterday, my heart was heavy, but reading your threads really encouraged me to have a better attitude about my situation. thank you for being a blessing in my life. we may never cross paths in real life, but you two ladies are very special to me. thank you for being there in spirit! Shout out to Ms. Honey too! lol!
> 
> God Bless you both!


I don't know what to say.  But your heart has just touched mine in a way that convicts me to do far better.   For anything good that I've ever done, only Jesus can get the honor and glory and credit for it.  

I'm just getting in from a dear friend's birthday party tonight.  And out of all of the joy and fun that I just enjoyed with my friends and their family, your post has given me a joy that bypasses it all.   

Please do not ever feel that a PM from you will ever be a burden.  If nothing more, I am blessed all the more that someone such as yourself feels that they can trust me with their heart's feelings.  That is an honor that can never be taken away.  

Shortdub, I can only pray that each day will come upon you as brighter and filled with blessings and answers and direction that you never knew possible.   

I pray that each night that falls upon you and your family and your husband, brings the calmness of Heaven and the love of the most Heavenly love that can ever exist here upon earth and that is the love of our Lord Jesus Christ which sheds abroad within the hearts of you and your husband, a love that blends as one and can never be undone.   For what is of God shall always be and always bear the two of you up in strength each day until the end of Eternity, upon which is no end.

Sweet peace to you, sweet peace and sweet sleep.  For all of your cares shall keep, safely in the heart of God our Father.   He's already taken care of it 'All.'   Just for you.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I don't know what to say.  But your heart has just touched mine in a way that convicts me to do far better.   For anything good that I've ever done, only Jesus can get the honor and glory and credit for it.
> 
> I'm just getting in from a dear friend's birthday party tonight.  And out of all of the joy and fun that I just enjoyed with my friends and their family, your post has given me a joy that bypasses it all.
> 
> ...



ok, i am crying again! lol!  thank you so much!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I don't know what to say.  But your heart has just touched mine in a way that convicts me to do far better.   For anything good that I've ever done, only Jesus can get the honor and glory and credit for it.
> 
> I'm just getting in from a dear friend's birthday party tonight.  And out of all of the joy and fun that I just enjoyed with my friends and their family, your post has given me a joy that bypasses it all.
> 
> ...


Power.....

I'm still waiting for the book...I can't wait


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Those three ladies are truely wonderful. I love them.


 
How can we not 'love' you, Lady D.   

Because of you, I've been inspired to not only cook, but I also learned how to keep a man happy......    INDEED!   









By having a cup of juice, waiting in the freezer for him.    


Lady D, this one 'act' of love for your husband, has filled my heart with so much love and compassion.   It may seem trivial to some, but to me it says volumes.   It's going the extra mile to 'please' him; giving him his juice that way he likes it, in the way that makes him happy and to enjoy his meal all the more.   

This is from your post and it lives in my heart:  "...He called to let me know he was on his way home.  I had his plate ready and _*I put his juice in the freezer......."*_

Lady D, That's marriage....that's love...that's cherishing of one another and it lives in my heart, forever.   

Thank you for being one of true models of Black love and Black marriages.  You alone, have proven 'them' who down and doubt us, you've proved them 'all' wrong.   Blessed be the name of Jesus for all of this and more. 

Praise Him  :Rose:  The God I love who never fails to prove a lie to be exactly what it is... a lie.   There are solid marriages among us and they always will be.  Praise Jesus!


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 14, 2009)

It is truly a blessing to have A Christian Forum, even moreso to have people of their character around to share their knowledge and wisdom about the Lord. You Ladie's are truly an inspiration! I too appreciate them as well. Thanks Ladie's & Thank you OP for this most wonderful thread!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

Ladies... I'm not long getting home from a friends birthday celebration.   However, I will be back in this thread tomorrow to personally thank each of you with all of my heart.  

It's because of EACH OF US in this Forum, that we are all made strong.  I can name blessings from each of you which have kept me going each day along the way.    

Precious Wavy, keeps me on track in and out of this forum.  Trust ... when I'm out of order, she's gets me right back on track..quick.   

My love to each of you...with all of my heart.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice&Wavy and Shimmie are awesome!!!!! Never an unkind word. I would love N&W & Shimmie more if they stayed the heck out of the THREAD KILLAH thread! HINT, HINT!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> It is truly a blessing to have A Christian Forum, even moreso to have people of their character around to share their knowledge and wisdom about the Lord. You Ladie's are truly an inspiration! I too appreciate them as well. Thanks Ladie's & Thank you OP for this most wonderful thread!


Thank you for this heart-felt and loving post....thank you, thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> ok, i am crying again! lol! thank you so much!


  So am ... the tears of love for a precious and beautiful sister.  

Outside of my immediate family, I don't have many 'Black Friends' (per say).   My world has always been predominantly White and I love my White 'family' and friends that God has placed into my life. They love me dearly, as a matter of fact, the party I attended tonight was with my White friends.  I wouldn't trade them for the world.  We're just that close.  

*But ...*

I have a love for who I am as a Black woman and that is to have more Black friends to 'relate' to.  Here, I've found 'my place' with each of you.  

Each of you are who I am, inside and out, I am Black and I don't ever want to be anyone else.   I need who each of you are; I need to grow with and to interact with you for if I do not, I will lose a part of me that may stay lost forever.   

Therefore, it is I who thanks each of you for allowing me to be here and to become a part of your hearts and your lives.   I'd hate to think where I'd be otherwise.       

Sweet sleep my sisters... Black and beautiful we are ... one in Christ Jesus our Lord forever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Nice&Wavy and Shimmie are awesome!!!!! Never an unkind word. I would love N&W & Shimmie more if they stayed the heck out of the THREAD KILLAH thread! HINT, HINT!!!!!


Lucieeeeeee!!!

Thank you, my sister and friend!  I love you, girl....

Now, you and FF...know who is the winner...ME, so get ta gettin


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Power.....
> 
> I'm still waiting for the book...I can't wait


 
  Hey Pastor Wavy...  

This thread came just when I about to act 'the fool', now I gotta_ 'ac'ca' _right.    Man!  

Sweet blessings to you and hubby.  You're the blessings in my life that I so treasure.   :Rose:

I'll be back tomorrow.   I wore makeup today....   Now I have to wash it off... Too much work when I'm sleepy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Pastor Wavy...
> 
> This thread came just when I about to act 'the fool', now I gotta_ 'ac'ca' _right.    Man!
> 
> ...


....you are hysterical

Luv ya, sis....sweet sleep!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello Beautiful Ladies:   I came back as promised to thank each of you in this thread that I didn't have a chance to last night.  There's a prayer for you at the very end.  



Laela said:


> I enjoy their posts, too..


  



Manushka said:


> I will have to agree with both of you ladies! Nice&Wavy, Shimmie, DLewis, and ShortDub hugs and kisses to you all!!!!
> 
> 
> ShortDub, your posts make me "check myslef". You make me think and reconsider me and I love that. Thank you girl!


 
 



momi said:


> I completely agree - these two and many others here have been known to bring balance and truth to many a thread.
> 
> Hugs to you both!


 
 



prettyfaceANB said:


> I do I do love you guys...you post are always true and heartfelt. Thank you for your ministry and wisdom.


 
 



topsyturvy86 said:


> I love this thread! There's so much love going around . I too really appreciate the contribution of Nice&Wavy and Shimme and many other ladies on this forum. Always a timely blessing .


 
 



trenise said:


> Thank you OP for this thread.


 
 




PinkPebbles said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> I've learned so much from all of you that post regularly on the CF! I even formed a friendship with one of the members IRL that I consider a blessing....


 
 



Finally Free said:


> It is truly a blessing to have A Christian Forum, even moreso to have people of their character around to share their knowledge and wisdom about the Lord. You Ladie's are truly an inspiration! I too appreciate them as well. Thanks Ladie's & Thank you OP for this most wonderful thread!


 
 



Lucie said:


> Nice&Wavy and Shimmie are awesome!!!!! Never an unkind word. I would love N&W & Shimmie more if they stayed the heck out of the THREAD KILLAH thread! HINT, HINT!!!!!


 
 




Nice & Wavy said:


> ....you are hysterical
> 
> Luv ya, sis....sweet sleep!


 
 

I've prayed for each of you, because out of all of the gifts I have, my heartfelt prayers are the greatest treasure that I can share with each of you.   

Don't ever give up your faith, neither the fight for it.  Keep standing for your husbands (present and future husbands), your Marriages,  your children, your homes, your finances, your Dreams and careers.    

Most of all, keep your stand for our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.  He's worth fighting for, afterall, to Him we were all worth dying for, which He did so willingly.    

That's how much you mean to Him and it's also how much your cares mean to Him to live this life upon this earth.   Who else, who better to go to? To trust?  To Love?  

I'm standing with you as you stand for your husbands.  That's the urgency in prayer that I sense in my heart.  Even for those of you, now single, I'm praying for your husbands.   Because whatever it is that satan has planned to come against them,  it has now been rendered null and void.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Praise God Forever!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 15, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies: I came back as promised to thank each of you in this thread that I didn't have a chance to last night. There's a prayer for you at the very end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!

For you....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!!!
> 
> For you....


 
You and I share the same Ministry gifts..... "Marriage".    God placed in us here for a reason, to give Him glory and to use us to His glory as Ministers of Reconciliation.   

To Marriages...between a Man and a Woman.  To God be all Glory and Honor and Power, Forever and Ever... Amen.  

"Forever, O' God, thy word is settled in Heaven."   and Marriage is settled here on earth...in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 15, 2009)

I've really been blessed by you ladies also! Thanks for what you bring to the forum.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2009)

hairlove said:


> I've really been blessed by you ladies also! Thanks for what you bring to the forum.


  Hairlove, I thank God for what you've brought and continue to bring into my heart.  I may not respond to every post and every thread, but I've always been blessed by your compassion and sincere search for Truth and for being a model Believer of Jesus Christ.  

You have a pure heart for God and your search for Him is not in vain.  He's heard each and every cry and inquisition of your heart in every area of your life and He has more than prepared the answers, but He has also made manifest the Dreams of your heart to be realized and lived to the fullest here on this earth.   Watch your Dreams come true, along with the prayers of your heart.   God has listened and He has heard and when God Hears, He has Answered with all of His heart.  

Blessings to you and don't you ever give up on your faith and your search for truth.  Sometimes it 'seems' void of answers, but Hairlove, that is only because God has widened the path for you to travel upon as He makes room to enlarge your territory.   

His hand is upon you, Hairlove and upon your Dreams and your 'Husband', soon to come.  For 'he' that will come, Shall come and will not tarry.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2009)

Add _*Prayer Warriors *_to the list....

Some people just have the gift of intercession, and I believe they do...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww this is an awesome thread!!!! And I agree with everyone else. Shimmie is a sweet and caring person, who goes out of her way to council and minister God's word to people, and it takes a very special kind of person to be able to do that, especially to strangers. While I haven't interacted with Nice and Wavy I am very familiar with her posts and she also has a lot of wisdom and a kind heart. Both these women embody the traits of a person of Christ in how non-judgmental they are and how willing and generous they are with their time and their prayers. 

Many blessings and love to you both and your families


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you, both of you.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 9, 2009)

I must agree that Nice & Wavy and Shimmie are bright lights that shine on this forum. Love you both dearly-


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Laela said:


> Add _*Prayer Warriors *_to the list....
> 
> Some people just have the gift of intercession, and I believe they do...


Laela, your name (which is Arabic) means "Night Beauty".   There's a beautiful love song in Arabic which speaks of love for Laela.  It's pure and it's wholesome.

This is what you will be known as to your husband, his 'Night Beauty'.   The peace of Night which he can come home to and rest his mind and body and soul and spirit, from the outside world.   You are as his 'music in the night', which calms his soul.  You are as his tranquil relief in an evening garden, with just the soft, gentle sounds of water that flow in a garden pond filled with fragrance lilies.

You are 'his' Laela, his Night Beauty, your husband, whom no other woman has the heart of, but you.

For whom God has joined together... the two of you eternally, his Night Beauty. 

These blessings bear no expiration.... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> Thank you, both of you.


 



queenspence said:


> I must agree that Nice & Wavy and Shimmie are bright lights that shine on this forum. Love you both dearly-


  Thank you, sis.



Laela said:


> Add _*Prayer Warriors *_to the list....
> 
> Some people just have the gift of intercession, and I believe they do...


  Praise Him!



tlinton84 said:


> Awww this is an awesome thread!!!! And I agree with everyone else. Shimmie is a sweet and caring person, who goes out of her way to council and minister God's word to people, and it takes a very special kind of person to be able to do that, especially to strangers. While I haven't interacted with Nice and Wavy I am very familiar with her posts and she also has a lot of wisdom and a kind heart. Both these women embody the traits of a person of Christ in how non-judgmental they are and how willing and generous they are with their time and their prayers.
> 
> Many blessings and love to you both and your families


  Thank you sis for your kind words.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

tlinton84 said:


> Awww this is an awesome thread!!!! And I agree with everyone else. Shimmie is a sweet and caring person, who goes out of her way to council and minister God's word to people, and it takes a very special kind of person to be able to do that, especially to strangers. While I haven't interacted with Nice and Wavy I am very familiar with her posts and she also has a lot of wisdom and a kind heart. Both these women embody the traits of a person of Christ in how non-judgmental they are and how willing and generous they are with their time and their prayers.
> 
> Many blessings and love to you both and your families


tlinton, thank you so much.  This is for you...

Your name means 'Twin'.  And from prayer this is what I receive in my spirit for you. 

Twin means, 'twice', 'double', duplicate, perfect match, encore...

Angel, you are 'twice' blessed'

You have a double portion of the blessings of the Lord upon you.

You are one who duplicates the good you do for others.  You always give of yourself and of your heart, more than asked or required.  You go the extra mile and then you duplicate it without hesitation or regret. 

You are a perfect match for those whom you love and in marriage, you are truly perfectly matched, for the man he is.  You are fitly joined and unseparable. 

Does your name not say, 'Twin'.   That's what you are to him, a perfect twin.  

For every blessing that comes upon you, there will be an 'Encore'.  The rich blessings of the Lord are always upon you.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> Thank you, both of you.


 
Thank you, Angelicus...

You are more than an Angel...

You are a Messenger of Hope, Life and Love to all of whom your beautiful spirit embraces.    

You are a 'hug' and embrace that is not imagined or hoped for, but truly felt and gives life and healing to those you hold dear.

You are a gift of shining life, which transcends the cares of this life and in the heart of the man who loves you, no one else can touch soul as you. For as human and angel, and love, you are the gift that brings Heaven to earth everywhere you go, and to everyone you encounter.

God bless you, Angel of Life and Love ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

queenspence said:


> I must agree that Nice & Wavy and Shimmie are bright lights that shine on this forum. Love you both dearly-


 
It is the duty of a Queen to 'annoint' a new vessel before it sets out to Sea.  It's she who prepares it for it's journey, it's voyage upon waters to it, unknown.

You Precious Queen have this annointing.  The vessels of the Lord which come from under your wing, are newly set forth for their Voyage upon the path of our Faith.   It's long journey and a hard one.   And it takes the loving preparation and encouragement of the Queen to send these vessels of the Lord, out to Sea.

It's your heart of love and wisdom, which strengthens your husband; for the waters he must tread daily are rough at sea.   As he sets sail, he knows he will prevail and most of all return home, most confidently.

There's a worship song by Oleta Adams called "The Captain of My Ship", which declares Jesus as her confidence and the Captain who controls the sail of the rough seas.   And of all of the Queens, that God could trust to prepare His vessels to set sea, He has chosen you.  

Precious Queen, you are a Precious Gift to the Body of Christ and to those most dear to your life. You are endowed with the gift to teach them and encourage them strongly in the Lord.   Continue to annoint and send them out to sea (the path of life and faith).  They will return most victoriously... :Rose:

*Genesis 28:15*

_And, behold, I am with thee, and will keep thee in all places whither thou goest, and will bring thee again into this land; for I will not leave thee, until I have done that which I have spoken to thee of. 
_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> It is the duty of a Queen to 'annoint' a new vessel before it sets out to Sea.  It's she who prepares it for it's journey, it's voyage upon waters to it, unknown.
> 
> You Precious Queen have this annointing.  The vessels of the Lord which come from under your wing, are newly set forth for their Voyage upon the path of our Faith.   It's long journey and a hard one.   And it takes the loving preparation and encouragement of the Queen to send these vessels of the Lord, out to Sea.
> 
> ...


You are blowing me away......


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are blowing me away......


 
You started it, first thing this morning with that powerful word from Jeremiah.   I just shared with my babygirl.  Now it's blessing her.  

Praise God... !  

He is doing something mighty in all of us.   There is a strong bond and unity coming to the Believers on this Forum.   Many who left are returning; many are leaving and returning with a oneness in and with Jesus and not man.  

Many will be joining for God is making His way perfect in His Body of the Lord Jesus Christ.  

There will be no more , IMO's nor even IMHO's, but what thus saith the Lord.   And the annointing will flow and OVER flow into and surround this forum bringing those to their knees who never believed in prayer nor Jesus, for Jesus is Lord of All and unto Him every knee will fall and bow in reverence unto Him.   

Unto Him... and Only Unto Him.  

Praise the name of Jesus...

Flow in our hearts Father God.  Have your way, Holy One of God.  Peace be in us, Holy Spirit of God, Lord God All Mighty.

Father, Heal Marriages....  Heal broken hearts and broken dreams, no matter how impossible or far fetched it seems.  

For your arms are not too short, nor ears too far that you cannot bring forth what you hear, in the cries of your dear and precious children here on earth, who worship you and honor you and adore you and need you.

Lord Jesus Christ the Holy One of God...

Father, Heal every and all manner of sickness and diseases.  Father you promised "None of these diseases, shall I put upon you that were put upon Egypt....

None of these diseases, In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Father, Heal homes and jobs and finances...

Bring in the Harvest of abundance.   Release and eliminate all debts and woes and fears of financial despair.   Let them know that your provision is always there.  

Father, bring peace of mind and safety...

Protect everyone as they come and go.   The children as they play; keep them safe throughout each day.  Let there be no loss of life nor limb.  Father protect each and everyone of them.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Father bring in the lost souls...even those who were/are out of control.

Change the hearts of stone to flesh.  Give them new hearts that will endure the tests, of the Faith of the Lord Jesus' Christ.   Make them stronger to endure, challenges of the enemy to make them unsure that you are the one true God above.    For those whom are yours will not be taken from your Mighty Hand nor your Purpose and Plan.

Father, make us one... Keep us one.  A three fold cord is not easily broken and with such, keep each heart one with you and never depart.

With full heart and love I pray... In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen... :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> You started it, first thing this morning with that powerful word from Jeremiah.   I just shared with my babygirl.  Now it's blessing her.
> 
> Praise God... !
> 
> ...



This is where I long to be, in His presence and with the people of the Most High God who desires to worship Him and praise Him with their whole hearts.

In Your presence
That's where I am strong
In Your presence
O Lord my God
In Your presence
That's where I belong
Seeking Your face
Touching Your grace
In the cleft of the Rock
In Your presence O God

I want to go
Where the rivers
Cannot overflow me
Where my feet are
On the rock
I want to hide
Where the blazing
Fire cannot burn me
In Your presence O God

I want to hide
Where the flood of
Evil cannot reach me
Where I'm covered by the blood
I want to be where
The schemes of darkness
Cannot touch me
In Your presence O God

You are my firm foundation
I trust in You all day long
I am Your child
And Your servant
And You are my
Strength and my song
You're my song

Seeking Your face
Touching Your grace
In the cleft of the Rock
In Your presence O God
In Your presence


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is where I long to be, in His presence and with the people of the Most High God who desires to worship Him and praise Him with their whole hearts.
> 
> In Your presence
> That's where I am strong
> ...


 
Bless His Holy Name,,, Jesus ... 

In the cleft of the Rock... Covered by His outstretched Hand... Protected under His Glory...

Exodus 33:22  -  

And it shall come to pass, while my glory passeth by, that I will put thee in a clift of the *Rock*, *and will cover thee with my hand while I pass by:*

Whose Holy Name shall we call upon?  Upon whom do we put our trust?  Under whose hand, are we covered and graced by His loving presence? 

His name is Jesus...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Bless His Holy Name,,, Jesus ...
> 
> In the cleft of the Rock... Covered by His outstretched Hand... Protected under His Glory...
> 
> ...



Jesus.....the sweetest name I know.

I will reflect on Him...I will rest in His love...I will be in His presence, one day soon!

Hallelujah!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Jesus.....the sweetest name I know.
> 
> I will reflect on Him...I will rest in His love...I will be in His presence, one day soon!
> 
> Hallelujah!


----------



## january noir (Jul 9, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Those three ladies are truely wonderful.  I love them.



So do I!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2009)

january noir said:


> So do I!


 
I love you too, "Evening Snow"...   You're among God's Precious Gift to friends and sisters; and the softness of fresh fallen snow for your handsome 'SO'.  Eternal Blessings for both of you.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 10, 2009)

*I really appreciate you guys threads. They are Biblical not hypothetical like many of the post in the Christian thread. Nothing defeats the enemy like the WORD of God. Thanks!!!!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 10, 2009)

january noir said:


> So do I!


Thank you my sister with the fast car!!!



hurricane said:


> *I really appreciate you guys threads. They are Biblical not hypothetical like many of the post in the Christian thread. Nothing defeats the enemy like the WORD of God. Thanks!!!!*


I appreciate you and your kind words...thank you so much, sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *I really appreciate you guys threads. They are Biblical not hypothetical like many of the post in the Christian thread. Nothing defeats the enemy like the WORD of God. Thanks!!!!*


  Thank you Precious Hurricane.... You are a soft wind which blows peace and softness into the hearts of those you encounter and into the hearts of those who love you...most dear.    You are a welcome embrace which shelters them from the storm.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Amen!

I thank God for the ladies featured in this thread, as well as Manushka, momi and many others who frequent the Christian forum - you all are a true blessing to me!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 15, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Amen!
> 
> I thank God for the ladies featured in this thread, as well as Manushka, momi and many others who frequent the Christian forum - you all are a true blessing to me!


 
Thank you so much, sis....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 15, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Amen!
> 
> I thank God for the ladies featured in this thread, as well as Manushka, momi and many others who frequent the Christian forum - you all are a true blessing to me!


I thank God for you too, and for every blessing that God has in store for you and your loved ones.   You too are a true and wonderful blessing.


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Jul 15, 2009)

A rose for all the wonderful ladies. Special thanks to Nice & Wavy and Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 15, 2009)

BlessedStarlette said:


> A rose for all the wonderful ladies. Special thanks to Nice & Wavy and Shimmie.


 
Indeed for ALL of the Ladies!  And for you too!   

We're all one and that's the beauty of our Faith and Love for one another.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 23, 2009)

Its amazing how this thread was to say thanks to these beautiful ladies and they turned around and ministered to all of us again. Isn't GOD TRULY WONDERFUL!
There are some true jewels on this board that keep me logging on-


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2009)

queenspence said:


> Its amazing how this thread was to say thanks to these beautiful ladies and they turned around and ministered to all of us again. Isn't GOD TRULY WONDERFUL!
> There are some true jewels on this board that keep me logging on-


  Precious in the heart of God, you are.   On the day you were born, you became one of these in His beautiful garden.  

Full of life and  love...


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I want to thank you Shimmie.  Your posts are very inspirational and uplifting during my time of need.

I have to keep myself from sending you a personal PM; requesting that you pray for me in my time of need. 

But God is a funny God; because you will always post something that touches to the heart of my situation.

So thank you girlfriend!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2009)

Changed said:


> I want to thank you Shimmie.  Your posts are very inspirational and uplifting during my time of need.
> 
> I have to keep myself from sending you a personal PM; requesting that you pray for me in my time of need.
> 
> ...


  We're 'sisters' and God keeps us close in heart.   Always remember that and you can send me a pm anytime.    

I'm sending you my home email address as well.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 24, 2009)

BlessedStarlette said:


> A rose for all the wonderful ladies. Special thanks to Nice & Wavy and Shimmie.





queenspence said:


> Its amazing how this thread was to say thanks to these beautiful ladies and they turned around and ministered to all of us again. Isn't GOD TRULY WONDERFUL!
> There are some true jewels on this board that keep me logging on-



Thank you, ladies. It's so good to have sisters in the Lord!


----------



## Hotmommak (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not in the christian forum often, but whenever I am, you two ladies have something inspirational/enlightening to share.  I'm so happy to read that the same has happened for so many others...not that I doubted it for a moment!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hotmommak said:


> I'm not in the christian forum often, but whenever I am, you two ladies have something inspirational/enlightening to share.  I'm so happy to read that the same has happened for so many others...not that I doubted it for a moment!



Wow...thank you so much  I do appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2009)

Hotmommak said:


> I'm not in the christian forum often, but whenever I am, you two ladies have something inspirational/enlightening to share.  I'm so happy to read that the same has happened for so many others...not that I doubted it for a moment!


  You are a true sweetheart.     Keep bringing joy to the hearts of those you love.  You are a special shining light that gets them through their day.


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2009)

Shimmie,

That was beautiful...  Thanks for sharing that. (I sure did miss this post! )

Guess what? It's been copy/pasted, emailed to Hubby... I tell him about the board's two Prayer Warrriors all the time....  

God bless you!!! 







Shimmie said:


> Laela, your name (which is Arabic) means "Night Beauty".   There's a beautiful love song in Arabic which speaks of love for Laela.  It's pure and it's wholesome.
> 
> This is what you will be known as to your husband, his 'Night Beauty'.   The peace of Night which he can come home to and rest his mind and body and soul and spirit, from the outside world.   You are as his 'music in the night', which calms his soul.  You are as his tranquil relief in an evening garden, with just the soft, gentle sounds of water that flow in a garden pond filled with fragrance lilies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2009)

Laela said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> That was beautiful...  Thanks for sharing that. (I sure did miss this post! )
> 
> ...


 
I so glad that this blessed you.   As I was writing, I wasn't sure if you were 'currently' married, yet the words still flowed from my heart.  The Holy Spirit knew.    

Laela, I thank God for your Ministry among us and I know that you have a blessed Ministry in your Marriage.   God is so true to His word, he has given your husband a "help meet' who is more than suitable.    You are not only your husband's shining light, but you are his fragrant, _'Night Beauty',_ that carries him through each and everyday.   

Blessings on you and hubby... forever.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with the OP 10000000%. I just joined the forum I think a week or two ago and when I was a lurker I would always be in the christian forum. I would always look forward to Shimmie's posts and Pastor Wavy sharing the word with us. I also personally want to thank Pebbles for that prayer against depression. It has truly been a blessing. I love you ladies and I don't even know you all. You have been encouraging me to get on my christian A- game. Shimmie the passion you have for this forum is just amazing  and I believe you are truly God's vessel. Pastor Wavy you bring some great insight to the word and I thank you for that. You two are some powerful women of God and so are all the other women  here who keep me encouraged by their love for The Almighty Father. I pray that the Lord continue to bless you guys. I am 23 and you guys remind me so much of my mom (not saying that you're old lol). She is very passionate about the Lord just like you guys. I live in the US and she is back home in the Caribbean and I miss her dearly. But whenever I come to this forum and read some of your prayers and words it's like she is right here with me. I tell her about this forum all the time. Thank you for making me feel right at home and helping me through countless struggles.  God bless each and every one of you sisters on this forum.:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2009)

nikz24 said:


> I agree with the OP 10000000%. I just joined the forum I think a week or two ago and when I was a lurker I would always be in the christian forum. I would always look forward to Shimmie's posts and Pastor Wavy sharing the word with us. I also personally want to thank Pebbles for that prayer against depression. It has truly been a blessing. I love you ladies and I don't even know you all. You have been encouraging me to get on my christian A- game. Shimmie the passion you have for this forum is just amazing and I believe you are truly God's vessel. Pastor Wavy you bring some great insight to the word and I thank you for that. You two are some powerful women of God and so are all the other women here who keep me encouraged by their love for The Almighty Father. I pray that the Lord continue to bless you guys. I am 23 and you guys remind me so much of my mom (not saying that you're old lol). She is very passionate about the Lord just like you guys. I live in the US and she is back home in the Caribbean and I miss her dearly. But whenever I come to this forum and read some of your prayers and words it's like she is right here with me. I tell her about this forum all the time. Thank you for making me feel right at home and helping me through countless struggles. God bless each and every one of you sisters on this forum.:blowkiss:


 What a blessing to know that your life is touched by the ministry that God has given both Shimmie and I and some other women here on the CF.  We aren't perfect, but our hearts are for the people that are here, and for those who lurk.  I thank God for your words of encouragement and your loving support.  Tell your mom that I said that I got your back!   :blowkiss:

I remember when I first came to LHCF and lurked....there were a few women who touched my life, so much so that I joined and began to participate right away.  I thank the Lord for this forum and for women like you who see that there is more to this forum than beneath the eye!

May the Lord use you mightly here and may you be blessed in every area of your life.  If you ever need to talk, I'm here for you! 

Loving you with the love of the Lord!

N&W


----------



## PG480 (Aug 6, 2009)

I initially started LHCF for haircare. Even though I am making progress but still not close to my hair goal I rarely ever go into that section anymore. I come straight to the Christian forum everyday and love seeing the posts and responses by Shimmie and Nice and Wavy. Sometimes it is affirmation to the things I know already, insight into an unclear topic, or God's direction for a current situation in my life. You guys are truly a blessing to this forum and I THANKY YOU. There are a few others that are truly inspirational as well to me like Laela, Manushka, HighlyFavored & PrettyfaceANB. Thank you as well and keep doing God's work. God Bless you all!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2009)

PG480 said:


> I initially started LHCF for haircare. Even though I am making progress but still not close to my hair goal I rarely ever go into that section anymore. I come straight to the Christian forum everyday and love seeing the posts and responses by Shimmie and Nice and Wavy. Sometimes it is affirmation to the things I know already, insight into an unclear topic, or God's direction for a current situation in my life. You guys are truly a blessing to this forum and I THANKY YOU. There are a few others that are truly inspirational as well to me like Laela, Manushka, HighlyFavored & PrettyfaceANB. Thank you as well and keep doing God's work. God Bless you all!!!!!


  I appreciate your words of love and encouragement.  Thank you for being a member here...I look forward to hearing what the Lord lays on your heart!

Blessings to you, always!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2009)

nikz24 said:


> I agree with the OP 10000000%. I just joined the forum I think a week or two ago and when I was a lurker I would always be in the christian forum. I would always look forward to Shimmie's posts and Pastor Wavy sharing the word with us.
> 
> *I also personally want to thank Pebbles for that prayer against depression. It has truly been a blessing.*
> 
> ...


 
Precious "23"....  Nikz, tell your mom she gave us a beautiful gift to this forum.  Everything she placed into your spirit is going to shine forth and set many a captive free.   Tell her that all of her qualities of rare and precious jewels have been made manifest in you.   

Seeing you, we see your beautiful mother.   Seeing your mother we see the love of Jesus Christ.  

Your mom is a shining element of the love of God and you shine the very same reflection upon everyone you encounter.  Be it 'here' be it there, be it even in the darkest of places.   

And there's yet another light that shines through you; it's that of your husband whose love is so true.  He loves you like Jesus and unto him, so do you.  

Thank you for sharing your beautiful heart with us.   Nikz, we love you too.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2009)

PG480 said:


> I initially started LHCF for haircare. Even though I am making progress but still not close to my hair goal I rarely ever go into that section anymore. I come straight to the Christian forum everyday and love seeing the posts and responses by Shimmie and Nice and Wavy.
> 
> Sometimes it is affirmation to the things I know already, insight into an unclear topic, or God's direction for a current situation in my life. You guys are truly a blessing to this forum and I THANKY YOU.
> 
> ...



Thank you PG... All of the ladies here are wonderful and a beautiful rich blessing and a treasure in God's heart.

PG, you are among them.  Truy you are.  And truly you are "PG" which means Precious Gem.  That's Quite Special!  Special indeed. :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, PG,

I'm glad to see I'm an inspiration to someone on here.. lol.... so thank you for your kind words and for being an inspiration to me as well. It's all because of Jesus I'm alive, and he is worthy to be praised. I'm glad he's got so many other vessels on here as well. I pray that you continue to grow in the Lord and that this forum remains a blessing to you every time you log in. God bless you !! 





PG480 said:


> I initially started LHCF for haircare. Even though I am making progress but still not close to my hair goal I rarely ever go into that section anymore. I come straight to the Christian forum everyday and love seeing the posts and responses by Shimmie and Nice and Wavy. Sometimes it is affirmation to the things I know already, insight into an unclear topic, or God's direction for a current situation in my life. You guys are truly a blessing to this forum and I THANKY YOU. There are a few others that are truly inspirational as well to me like Laela, Manushka, HighlyFavored & PrettyfaceANB. Thank you as well and keep doing God's work. God Bless you all!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2009)

Laela said:


> Hi, PG,
> 
> I'm glad to see I'm an inspiration to someone on here.. lol.... so thank you for your kind words and for being an inspiration to me as well. It's all because of Jesus I'm alive, and he is worthy to be praised. I'm glad he's got so many other vessels on here as well. I pray that you continue to grow in the Lord and that this forum remains a blessing to you every time you log in. God bless you !!


Laela, you are MOST Definitely a huge inspiration here on this forum and outside of it as well.   For the power, the Beauty, the Light, and the dedication and love that you share here is from who you are inside and out.  

_"Night Beauty",_ to your husband in all aspects of his life and your marriage; and you are the _Night Beauty_, from whom 'darkness' flees, as you bring God's Light into the lives of everyone you encounter.   

Laela... you are God's Starlight who gives hope even to those who never knew hope existed....'for them'.   Now they know, because of you;  God's Starlight to those in darkness....delivered. 

God bless you,_ Laela 'Light'_.   :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ladies,

I wanted to thank each and every one of you who have shared your blessings with me in this thread.  It's wonderful to know that you think this way about me and I appreciate each and every one of you.

I do however want to thank those who give so much to this forum, more than me actually:

*Laela* -whose heart is on fire for the Lord and gives of herself unconditionally.Thank you for being the Titus 2: 3-5 woman that the bible speaks about.  I appreciate your ministry.

*PinkPebbles* - you are truly a blessing to me, you have no idea.  I'm so grateful to you for your heart of love for each and every member on this forum.  You have been sent here by the Lord with a word of comfort to those who are hurting.

*Yodie* - You are a blessing and a cutting edge woman of God who desires to be used by God is a powerful way.  Your ministry here is awesome and I'm so happy that you are here.  When I read your posts, I get reminded real quick of the Lord and His plan for my life.  Be ready for your boo, girl...he's coming soon

*Nicola.Kirwan* - You are truly a blessing to me and I'm grateful that you don't hold back the word that is inside of you...you speak the truth in love and I'm blessed by it...truly I am.

And *Shortdub*...thank you for starting this beautiful thread.  Your heart is seen and I know that God will honor you for your beautiful, sincere heart.  Thank you for all that you do to make women feel special on this forum.

What can I say about so many of you that come on this forum and share your hearts with all of us?  There is so much to say, because each of you give of yourselves and I'm so grateful that you love the Lord and desire to give of yourselves for His Kingdom. 

Blessing to you ladies, and thank you so much!


----------



## Laela (Aug 9, 2009)

We're all in this together..   God Bless you and your ministry, Pastor Wavy! ~


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to thank each and every one of you who have shared your blessings with me in this thread. It's wonderful to know that you think this way about me and I appreciate each and every one of you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pastor Wavy... 

I echo these blessings from my heart for each of the ladies mentioned above and also, for so very many other Sisters in Christ here.  

I want to thank all of our moderators, Beverly and Nikos.  

Pebbles, you always keep me in line. I look up to you and your heart and Ministry here.  

None of us are here to try and 'outshine' one another.  Instead we are here to uplift the name of Jesus and His Lordship over all.  

We are here to honor God and to love and honor one another and to see each other through good times and 'challenges'.   Through all seasons and all reasons.  

While we realize that we each have different teachings and backgrounds, we still realize that we live in this world of great deception and many temptations which are brazen but yet mostly subtle and are out to deceive us, even the very elect, as God's word says.

It is my prayer that we discern these deceptions and not allow them to over power our hearts and minds against God's word and His salvation.   

We will always be a 'rebel for the cause' of the Lord Jesus Christ and his Truth and nothing less.  Part of that cause are the precious hearts and lives which are in this forum.  Together we can do what needs to be done, and all in the Name of Jesus!   

Let's us all do this fight together and let everyone be honored, as one body, The Body of Christ.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen  :Rose:


----------

